# Folk Music Recommendations



## Rob Nothing (Aug 4, 2016)

Hey, so I found a great folk station on the radio today and realized that if I knew about more folk music I'd be listening to it constantly. So wont you do me the honors and give me some titles guys?

... also, names of bars / venues and or dates of upcoming shows wherever you're at would be great too, whenever relevant, for those of us that are unfamiliar to your area.

Here's what I was listening to 30 mins ago in the car


----------



## Mankini (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## warlo (Aug 4, 2016)

Profane Sass
Feral Booty
Rail Yard Ghost
Agnostic Mountain Gospel Choir
Johnny Hobo (and everything related to the same artist)
The Dad Horse Experience
The Builders and the Butchers
Arroyo Deathmatch

And more, but those are the ones that usually get people on with the folk punk scene.


----------



## wigwam (Aug 5, 2016)

michael hurley. hes been playing for like 50 years straight so if you like it he got a ton of shit to listen to. 




also if your interested in real old/traditional shit roscoe holcomb.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 5, 2016)

blaze foley. hands down one of the most under rated and best musicians ever.


----------



## Muskratn (Aug 5, 2016)

severin said:


> Hey, so I found a great folk station on the radio today and realized that if I knew about more folk music I'd be listening to it constantly. So wont you do me the honors and give me some titles guys?
> 
> ... also, names of bars / venues and or dates of upcoming shows wherever you're at would be great too, whenever relevant, for those of us that are unfamiliar to your area.
> 
> Here's what I was listening to 30 mins ago in the car



Jimmie Rodgers (20s folk about hobos and stuff)
Elizabeth Cotten 
Riley coyote (guy from rail yard ghost solo stuff)
Douglas fir (banjo punk)
Lost dog street band


----------



## Mankini (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## PAN AM HOBO (Aug 6, 2016)

Justin Townes Earle
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCS6tiDljgqYd9Lo9LErw07g


----------



## Rob Nothing (Aug 8, 2016)

diggin on these, thanks


----------



## Rob Nothing (Aug 8, 2016)

a capella always gold, too


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Aug 11, 2016)

Muskratn said:


> Jimmie Rodgers (20s folk about hobos and stuff)
> Elizabeth Cotten
> Riley coyote (guy from rail yard ghost solo stuff)
> Douglas fir (banjo punk)
> Lost dog street band



Oh shot!! Never realized Riley Coyote was from RYG...


----------



## thakystaa (Aug 16, 2016)

warlo said:


> Profane Sass
> Feral Booty
> Rail Yard Ghost
> Agnostic Mountain Gospel Choir
> ...



Andrew Jackson Jihad!


----------



## thakystaa (Aug 16, 2016)

:')


----------



## treebaby (Aug 30, 2016)

saddest ever


----------



## bystander (Feb 27, 2017)

I know this thread is a little old, but I've been digging "Lost Dog Street Band"


----------

